# Sprite Animationen mit dynamischer Größe



## skee (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem:

Ich möchte eine Animation auf Basis von Spritesheets durchführen. Ich habe schon ziemlich viel dazu gelesen, aber alle Ansätze, die ich ich bisher gefunden habe, basieren darauf, dass der Bildcontainer eine feste Größe hat und auch die einzelnen Sprites genauso groß sind wie der Container.
Mein Bildcontainer hat aber keine feste Größe. Nur die Sprites, bzw das Spritesheet haben eine feste Größe.
Hat irgendjemand einen Ansatz, wie ich vorgehen könnte?
Alles was ich zur Verfügung habe, sind HTML, CSS und JS.

Gruß
Skee


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2015)

Da die Sprites-Grafik und die zugehörigen Hintergrundbildpositionen im CSS mit absoluten Dimensionen/Maßen daherkommen, wäre mir keine Möglichkeit für dynamische Größen bekannt.


----------



## skee (16. Februar 2015)

Gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, in JavaScript das Spritesheet einzulesen, zu zerschneiden und die einzelnen Sprites zB in Arrays zu speichern? Dann könnte man sich ja selbst die Animationslogik bauen.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. Februar 2015)

http://www.drweb.de/magazin/html-5-...igenschaften-von-stylesheets-zugreifen-45257/

Inwieweit sich aus den Sprites-Regeln (Hintergrundbildpositionen) einzelne Arrays erzeugen und weiterverarbeiten lassen, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Sempervivum (16. Februar 2015)

Meinst Du so etwas?:
http://gamedevelopment.tutsplus.com...ction-to-spritesheet-animation--gamedev-13099
Wenn Du, statt Canvas zu benutzen, das Spritesheet als Hintergrund eines Containers verwendest und die Position animierst, könntest Du doch die Größe deines Spritesheets mit background-size an die Größe des Containers anpassen und die Position ebenso?


----------

